
Rust language bindings for TensorFlow - adamnemecek
https://github.com/google/tensorflow-rust/
======
santaclaus
Why not just port tensor flow to Rust?

~~~
dysfunctor
Because people are subconsciously aware that an unstandardized language will
never be appropriate for systems work. Rust is also hard to learn, very few
resources, small community, disreputable maintainer and without an incentive
to exist and make money like Oracle or Google, it's future is hopeful at best.

~~~
outworlder
I disagree on all counts. Hard to learn? As opposed to what? C++? Please. The
only thing that's really hard to learn is the borrow checker. But that's
because you are paying the cost upfront: your code just won't compile. Whereas
in C, C++ and many other languages, you can get something obviously broken to
compile and even run. But that will keep you awake late at night trying to
debug issues that you don't understand, because you haven't actually learned
how to manage memory properly yet.

Very few resources: What kind of resources are missing? I'm learning Rust
myself and the available documentation is amazing for a language that young.

Small community, again, as opposed to what? The freenode #rust channels are
packed. There is a huge amount of libraries already.

Disreputable maintainer: Please clarify.

"Without an incentive to exist" I'd say there's plenty of incentive: people
doing systems programming that are dissatisfied with the available options.

There's some overlap with Golang and there Google's resources could be enough
to push Rust out. But that's it.

Frankly, this sounds like baseless ranting.

The bit about standardization is very amusing too. C++ was always
standardized. The standard was full of undocumented behavior, so different
compilers would often compile the same code in different, sometimes broken,
ways. All the while conforming to the standard. When they conformed at all.

Rust has one standard: the reference implementation. Would you be happier if
the community formed a committee?

Disclaimer: I'm in no way involved with the community or affiliated with
Mozilla. I'm just an interested observer.

